# walhonding river pike



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

i think i am going tomorow i know that is one of the best pike fisheries in central ohio i am just wondering is this a hard river to wade or should i stay below mohawk dam


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

How do you know it's one of the best fisheries? If someone told you then wouldn't that same person tell you where to fish it?? It's over an hour away from columbus you may want to try the north east forums. I wouldn't suggest wading any new water when it's 30 degrees out


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

i just seen a lot of pics of big pike from there and the guy who showed them to me was going to take me there but he moved away before we could hook up so i am going to figure it out after seeing those pics i got to go there


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Well be careful look at the river gauges if it's up high and I'm guessing its muddy like the rivers around here.. may be easier to hit some alum (creek) spots for muskie


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

You ain't wading the Walhonding. Its deep. You get in trouble down there and you will be all by yourself as well.


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

thanks for the replys i might change my mind because i will be by myself and i am unfamiler wit the area


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

The Walhonding is a "real" river with good depth and a tremendous flow. It is made up at the confluence of the Kokosing and Mohican rivers. It drains 1500+ square miles, and is highly effected by rain and snow melt. Not a river to wade. Now the Kokosing above Mohawk and the confluence is very wadeable, the Mohican above the confluence is deep and has the lions share of the volume IMO and would be difficult to wade at best. The Walhonding joins the Tuscarawas and becomes the Muskingum flowing to the Ohio in Marietta.
Every flow or river that makes up the Muskingum has pike. Kokosing,Mohican,Killbuck, Black, Tuscarawas and 30 other smaller streams to many to mention. 

Below Mohawk dam right now the water is muddy and flowing hard, also there is shelf ice along the banks that is under cut by current and is a bad experience waiting to happen.

Look at your maps and find one of these flows that make up the Muskingum drainage and they will have pike. Be extremely careful if you wade in the winter, don't go alone! Hope this helps. Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Also forgot to mention, the Scioto north of Columbus has a population of pike.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

I used to canoe from the dam to musk. river camp on the way and duck hunt.It is swift and deep in a lot of spots,would not wade it without a canoe.


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

thanks a lot guys for all youre input


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Mike,you are one heck of a guy! I will add it takes time and talent to catch the elusive ohio pike! Knowing were they generally swim is only a fraction of it!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Maybe out of your way but,,, Right off of Rt.36 the Killbuck creek runs into the Walhonding. This is between Warsaw and Randle. It's all state ground but you need 4wd to get back in there. Drove in there the other day just in 2wd but you never know. It is a nice place this time of year. 
Messed around there for about 3 hours and ended up with 1 small pike around 20/22 inches and had a little bit bigger one on right up to shore. To be truthful it would be a perfect place to float some big chubs around. Pike are on the move this time of year. Get a few in the Killbuck every early spring but so far my biggest is only MAYBE close to 30 inches. Once the ice is off the marshes along the Killbuck, there's some pretty nice pike swimming around. Lots of them damn bowfins also.


----------



## knockn eyes (Jan 9, 2015)

thanks skippy for all the input


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

You guys mainly throwing suspending baits like x-raps, spinner baits, and spinners? My brother and I are trying for some tomorrow.

And thanks skippy.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Dumb question, is Mohawk the only dry reservoir in the state? For anyone who didn't know, they only impound water for flood control, otherwise it's farm fields and oil wells. When they close the dam, Rt. 715 floods and they close a gate at Rt. 36.

Kokosing = Owl Creek 

2WD: When I had the 1980 Phoenix up there (on Firestone 721 Traction Class B radials, no less) the going was reasonable until the ice melted. My friend said, "This car is going to look like a suppository."


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I've taken quite a few nice pike along with some dandy saugeyes from the Walhonding below the Whispering Falls Dam near Warsaw and it is mostly wadable.I've also taken some good pike in that flooded backwater area below the Mohawk Dam on the opposite side of the river from the campground.I've caught many many pike from Killbuck Creek over the years the trick there is finding good tributary streams such as Doughty Creek,Big Run or Hoogland Creeks all are in the Layland area.Many marshes near the village of Killbuck can be productive for pike near the end of February also.I also used to catch a few pike in the Scioto River below the old dam in Prospect but I haven't been there in years.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

When fishing for the pike I've had the best luck using a bass type spinner bait. Single blade with a rubber skirt and stinger hook on it. Silver and or white have been the best colors.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I ve been hunting a farm about a mile from the dam on 715. Is that the whispering falls dam? I went by it once, but never got the name of it. It looks like a nice stretch between the confluence and the lower dam. I've had to go around several times due to the flooding down there in the valley along 715. May have to take my rods when I go turkey hunting. I never new the Mohican was so close.
ski


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

No the dam you're referring to is Mohawk,Whispering Falls is a few miles downstream.A private campground owns the land where the dam is,they used to allow you to park and fish below the dam for five bucks.


----------

